# Error in judgement



## Pinkcasi

I'm starting to wonder if getting pregnant at 37 was a good idea.

I have a 2.5 year old to run around after i feel sick as a dog all he time, im so exhausted, I ache from head to toe and i just think 'I'm to old for this S**t'

Im 37 and I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow, 15 weeks! hat's all and i feel this bad already! With my daughter i had SPD so bad i was on crutches and im petrified i'll get it worse this time. I have to have an Amniocentesis on Tuesday because im high risk for Downs Syndrome.

I just feel like this pregnancy has been nothing but trouble from the start and it's no where near over yet.

I'm not being ungrateful im really not, i am super happy im pregnant, i guess i knew what i was getting into when i said 'Hey lets try for another baby' I'm just having a really miserable day today, I'll be much happier once Tuesday is out the way and one way or the other we can start making plans and silver lining we should find out the gender earlier as well.


----------



## Ellivort

First off :hugs::hugs: to having a rough go!

I'm 36 and 10 wks and I am doubting myself everyday. We tried for 7 years for this second blessing and everyday I wonder if I can really do the baby thing again!

I know its just hormones and anxiety teamed with discomfort.

This too shall pass and we will find ourselves on brighter days! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink hello again :) the first tri is tough going with a LO to run after but the silver lining is that the whole pg will go super quick !!! The days just fly by , your too busy to sit and ponder and before you know it you will be pushing !! No question about it its tougher second time round but so worth it in the end . Soon you will feel great again :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys I know it's just hormones and a grumpy day I just worry that that's what people are thinking, that I shouldn't be doing it at my age.
I had a really bad first pregnancy so I knew it was going to be rough, I know that my risk for downs would be higher as I'm older but I never really expected to be in the position I am.
I'm sure once the amino is over and we know one way or another we can try and chill and just enjoy waiting for our new family member.


----------



## Nikko88

Oh yeah. Second pregnancies with a toddler are hard. I'm definitely not feeling my best. Horrible hip pain this time around.

Life doesn't stop. But the good news is that you won't be pregnant forever ^_^


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi hun, I was 37 when I had DS2. In early/mid 2nd tri I started with SPD pain and I remember thinking similar things (I was too old; if this was how bad it was now, what would it be like at the end of 3rd tri). It actually went away completely after a few weeks and no further problems. 

This time I'm 41! I am more tired this time but I have woken up for at least an hour every single night, no idea why, so tiredness not surprising.

SPD affects lots of pregnant women, and could've affected you had you been in your 20's still. Try not to worry about what other people think, chances are their thoughts aren't as bad as you fear anyway. It's what is right for your family that counts, and your DD will have a sibling with a lovely age gap to grow up with :flower:

H&H 9 months to you all x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys im feeling a little better about things. Had the amnio and everything is fine and found out it's a boy, much to my daughters upset ha ha 

Im still super exhausted and the SPD has totally kicked in, im going to go see a chiropractor to see if that helps.
I just feel like im rubbish mummy all the time, i cant do any of the things my daughter wants me to do.


----------



## Oxygen7880

I understand your pain. I'm 37 and 12 weeks preg. I also have a 2.5 year old. Is soooo hard. I have felt sick and completely exhausted since 6 weeks and I feel like a crap mummy to my lg because I can't do anything with her.


----------



## meldmac

Just literally found out I am pregnant today and I am 41. I worry about being able to manage but it will be over before we know it and we'll have beautiful bundles to show for it.


----------



## Left wonderin

You will fly it :) congratulations


----------



## Ellivort

Just thought I'd pop back in here. I was 10 wks when I replied and filled with doubt, but now at almost 22 weeks and a healthy growing baby girl, my perspective has definitely changed and I'm just so excited for the next few months to zip by until I meet my little girl.

I learned a lot raising my DD over the last 7 years and age is now in my favour! Children keep us young!

Hubby and I are already planning for one more to complete our family when our little Ariya is 1 year! :)


----------

